

Cool Features & Shortcuts in FireFox 3 - blogfisher
http://i-stuff.blogspot.com/2008/06/cool-features-in-firefox-3.html

======
SwellJoe
The feature I want most in Firefox 3 is "don't crash every 15 minutes". Is
there a plugin for that?

